# Activa Yogurt



## jfisher

Just wondering if any of you had ever tried this...It's a newer yogurt on the market that is supposed to be developed for digestive health. I started acclimating my dogs back to raw & kibble two weeks ago and they were still having diarrhea...I tried the canned pumpkin and it helped, but only a little. So I was at the store and saw that Activa stuff in a large carton and also saw that it came in a plain flavor so I decided to try it mixed in with the dogs' kibble, hoping it might help. Wouldn't you know it, normal poops 2 days later... So I was just wondering if anyone else had good results with it as well.

-Jackie


----------



## 3K9Mom

Makes sense. I give my kids human grade probiotics and their digestive systems are far more regular than they ever were, including my guy with SIBO.


----------



## BJDimock

We have begun to recommend it at my work. There has been a whole bunch of studies done recently about probiotics, and the results are all promising.(no suprise to some of us) There are many new products on the market, but quite frankly, Activia is cheaper, more easily obtained, and works just as well.


----------



## hudak004

Jackie, your pm box is full!


----------



## Jacqui

> Originally Posted By: Ghostwolf... So I was just wondering if anyone else had good results with it as well.


My dogs (and me lol) have been eating Activia yoghurt, mixed with their kibble for years now...jmho, but I think it a must if you feed both a raw and kibble diet..


----------



## jfisher

Kristi,

Had no idea it was so full! I did some cleaning so it should be at least somewhat empty now!









-Jackie


----------



## DianaM

I just picked some up today and gave some to Renji. It really is a great yogurt, puts us people back on track in short order. We've had poopy issues since his latest round of vax and when he's really stressed out, things can go south, so I'm going to add Activia regularly and see what happens.


----------



## rjvamp

Would recommend PB8 - its a pill form - cheaper in the long run and not filled with sugars 

http://www.nutritiongeeks.com/pb-8-120/pb-8.html - to see ingredients....

Activia includes extra sugar and carmine - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmine

"Bifidus Regularis and Bifidus Immunis 
Probiotics are the new the cure-all craze. If you believe some food labels, they can solve everything from bad digestion to acne to obesity to a bad attitude. To help further their health claims, the marketing team at Dannon, which makes Activia, took things a step further. Banking on the power of suggestion, they came up with new names for two strains of bacteria found in their yogurt: bifidus regularis, which supposedly helps regulate your digestive system and L. casei immunitas, which, you guessed it, supposedly strengthens your immune system. Probiotics may have some benefits, but most yogurts contain them—the reason why there is a class action lawsuit accusing Dannon of a false advertising campaign promoting the benefits of their yogurt over others. The suit charges that the claims merely convince consumers to pay more. But how else would the marketing team get paid?"

from http://www.divinecaroline.com/article/22177/48304-real-ingredients-real-bull-

I'm not saying Activia isn't good - I enjoy it myself.....


----------



## DianaM

I don't know... I've eaten non-activia yogurt before and hadn't much of a difference but with activia, I have noticed a difference. Could be placebo effect, who knows. Or maybe it is that activia tastes MUCH better to me than any other yogurt I've tried thus far, and so I eat it more often.


----------



## rjvamp

> Originally Posted By: DianaMI don't know... I've eaten non-activia yogurt before and hadn't much of a difference but with activia, I have noticed a difference. Could be placebo effect, who knows. Or maybe it is that activia tastes MUCH better to me than any other yogurt I've tried thus far, and so I eat it more often.


It definetely has an awesome taste - love the peach. Right now I'm eating the Yoplait and saving the pink lids to mail in.... 10 cents per lid for breast cancer research


----------



## natalie559

Looking at their website, http://www.activia.us.com/products_main.asp they say that the product "Contains the active cultures L.Bulgaricus, S. Thermophilus and Bifidobacterium"

I know that there are many different strains of good bacteria that have been proven effective and good for humans, but few have been studied with the canine in mind. One that has been studied and proven good and effective for canine is L.acidophilus.

Others have been studied and can actually increase salmonella counts like E. faecium.

I personally would stick with a product with L.acidophilus as it is known to work.


----------



## ebrannan

I've been giving a tablespoon full of Activia to my EPI girl, and she actually seems to be gaining a bit of weight. Of course, we use the enzymes also and I feed Royal Canin GSD 24.


----------

